# New Bessacarr 494 Lux - Quality Checks non existent



## slwatts1 (Jun 26, 2017)

The Bessacarr/Swift site states - Bessacarr, a true icon of luxury and high performance the Bessacarr is still the best in its class with a proud heritage.

I purchased my first new motorhome on 11th March. Since then it has been fraught with problems which just go to show that their quality controls are non-existent. Problems have been:

1. Bathroom sink waste not connected
2. Leaking ill fitted skylight
3. Badly fitted interior doors, opening whilst driving even when in locked position
4. Badly fitted interior doors, cupboard light staying on even when door closed
5. Cracked kitchen sink
6. Ceiling/Skylight not fitted correctly rattling at speed
7. TV mount fitted back to front
8. Excess glue across interior roof
9. Exterior trim ill fitted allowing rain to penetrate chassis

All of this on a new vehicle! It seems they are happy to release vehicles in a par low condition and then let their agents pick up the issues.

This is not a comprehensive list as there have been other smaller items. Others related to the PDI aspects (Gas leak identified on first outing) and insufficient knowledge on the model being sold by the agent, Ebor Caravans.

So far a poor experience on my first new purchase. The one advantage is that I chose a local dealer so easier to get issues looked at and have a supportive contact at Ebor who is keen to help resolve the problems. Swift have been far from helpful from what I can see and certainly do not seem responsive to the issues identified.

I would not recommend Swift or Bessacarr to friends based upon my experience to date.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning and welcome to the forum.

You certainly seem to have been sold the motorhome that was made on a Friday, everyone in a hurry to get away.
However did all these visible faults get past the dealers check (its got a special name, but its too early in the morning to remember what its called:smile2
The bathroom waste was also not connected on our Navajo when we picked it up, but as a friend of ours also had that trouble we checked it for ourselves before using the basin.
I hope you will soon get these faults sorted and get on with enjoying you motorhome travels as we on this forum all do.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

slwatts1 said:


> The Bessacarr/Swift site states - Bessacarr, a true icon of luxury and high performance the Bessacarr is still the best in its class with a proud heritage.
> 
> I purchased my first new motorhome on 11th March. Since then it has been fraught with problems which just go to show that their quality controls are non-existent. Problems have been:
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to MHF, unfortunately you are preaching to the converted, Swift do not have a good name on here, also unfortunate that you only join now after buying, and not before to ask about which is best, but they all have problems, swift have more because they build more, but we all learn the hard way, try going onto the swift forum http://www.swiftmotorhomesownersclub.co.uk/

I sincerely hope that it all gets sorted out quickly and you can start to enjoy your new MoHo, good that you bought local, so many do not and pay the price.


----------

